# 500 S&W Magnum!



## Doeboy (Oct 20, 2005)

Anybody going to be hunting with the BEAST! this year. I bought one last year the 4 incher will be shooting 350 grainer pushing 1600fps KA-BOOM!! will load up the 440 grainer for next year.:evil: :evil: The 500 is my secondary side arm!! the first is my 44mag S&W the theird is the ruger 45 colt. O- ya if any of yous have the 500 has any body loaded a 700 grainer yet?


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Holy Crap!!!!!!! You must be a real glutton for punishment shooting that hand cannon. I'll admit I sure don't have the cohones to shoot something as big as that.......I'm just happy as a pig in doodoo with my little ole 44. All I can say is Good Luck and enjoy (I think)! 

p.s. Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

is offered for this caliber. I have some of the brass in 500 Mag and 500 Spl. Been saving it to buy a NEF 500 Handi-Rifle....should be just the ticket for those tough woodchucks.


----------



## Doeboy (Oct 20, 2005)

Huntsman27 said:


> is offered for this caliber. I have some of the brass in 500 Mag and 500 Spl. Been saving it to buy a NEF 500 Handi-Rifle....should be just the ticket for those tough woodchucks.


 yes they do but their cast there a person on my other hunting forum that sell them. He's pushing them about 1100FPS in the 8 incher.:yikes:


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

I want to see these. Thanks


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I like it when someone questions a heavily loaded handgun then goes out and shoots rifled slugs! Yes the S&W .500 is a handful but look at the mass. That plays into the recoil picture just like it does in long guns. Now a 4" is not what I would call a typical hunting handgun (primary) and perceived recoil will be much greater due the shorter BBL. Make no mistake, these guns let you know they went off but this tear your arm off mentality is for people who have not shot the weapon. 700grn bullets? Might as well lob a hand grenade at them! Stay sensible 350-400 put a .50 hole in anything vital and it will die.


----------



## Doeboy (Oct 20, 2005)

Huntsman27 said:


> I want to see these. Thanks


 here they are500 S&W Magnum, 700 gr *Bullet* *Powder Weight* *Powder* *Velocity* *OAL* *Primer* *Source* LBT-WFN 25.0 gr H-110 1,027 fps 2.275" Win LR guest this is a great load, i cant say if this is a max load but i dont think you can compress it much more, the OAL can get shorter as i had went to 2.198 and there is a differance in pressure, imagine that! Be Safe 

Email author: alaska_fishgod 
See all of alaska_fishgod's loads​LBT-WFN 22.3 gr IMR 4759 975 fps Fed LPM guest 

Email author: RGIBSON 
See all of RGIBSON's loads​LBT-WFN 25.0 gr WC 820 1,100 fps Fed LPM guest This is a good shooter . Mould came from Mountain Moulds. Email author: RGIBSON 
See all of RGIBSON's loads​3 Handloads



Users assume all risk, responsibility and liability whatsoever for any and all injuries (including death), losses or damages to persons or property (including consequential damages), arising from the use of any data, whether or not occasioned by publisher's negligence or based on strict liability or principles of indemnity or contribution. Handloads.Com neither assumes nor authorizes any person to assume for it any liability in connection with the use of any data. 

It took 0.2 seconds to build this page 
Questions or comments? | Donate to Handloads.Com | Advertise | Site Map


----------



## Doeboy (Oct 20, 2005)

cleaning off


Huntsman27 said:


> I want to see these. Thanks


cleaning off Was cleaning off my reloading bench and came across my target that I used with my 500 mag PC Hunter and my first batch of 700gr WFNGC bullets . Thought a few of you would get a kick out of it . To see the picture of the 700 Grainer go to handloads.com go to page 19 and look at ranger rick picture.:yikes: 

RR


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

reply/data, Rich


----------



## U.P. Whackmaster (Oct 13, 2005)

doeboy,
 What in the name of all that is sacred do you need that much gun for? Other than being a full- time Grizzly/ Brown bear guide, I can`t think of anything in the lower 48 that you would need it for. I`m just pullin` your leg. 
 I shoot a 6" Taurus Raging Bull 454 Casull with my own handloads for deer, bear, etc. When I brought my handgun in for inspection, our local sheriff (who has known me since I was a kid) kept looking from the pistol in the case to me several times with this look of disbelief. Finally he said, "What in the hell do you need this much gun for!!!" I simply looked him in the eye and stated, "Why its for personal protection." He just about crapped a litter of kittens laughing. I just thought I would share that.
 Anyway, if you are only hunting deer, stay as light load-wise as you can get away with, I tried shooting 240 gr. Hornady XTP hollow-points with 36 gr. of H- 4227 behind it, but it is just too much hegga to put behind a light bullet. If you can call 240gr. light. I`ve found that with my 454, handloading the rounds to Winchester factory specs. (260 gr. Nosler Partion) with the same powder load will give me the desired results.


----------

